# I threw it away!



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Along with some other tools purchased recently, included was a Delta 10 inch compound miter saw. For some reason the previous owner took the saw guards off of all the tools and threw them away - miter saw included.

I looked at all those saw teeth sticking straight out and decided that this wouldn't do, so I called the B&D, Delta, Porter Cable service station. They informed me, that only a few parts were available, not including the guard, for a tool this old, last manufactured in 1998. They didn't even have instruction manuals. To no avail, I told them that they should at least keep the saw guards available. Apparently service doesn't exist anymore - a result of our "sell out" of manufacturing to Asia.

So what do I do now, certainly not give it to a family member! I could possibly get 50 bucks for it on Craigs list, but then I would be concerned that it would eventually send someone on a rush trip to the emergency room.

Yesterday was trash pick-up day, so into the can it went. It will go straight into into the landfill.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

better do discard unsafe tools than risk someone getting hurt of you have no economical way of fixing it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can dis-assemble the saw and sell it for parts on Ebay.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

or look on craigslist for another that is in terrible shape. maybe you could salveage the gaurd.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still thinking about a guy who immediately takes all the guards off every tool he buys. Sounds like a candidate for the Darwin awards.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

turn it into a disk or bobbin sander that can be done succesfully or manufacture your own gaurd from perspex or similar or fibreglass in a mould made from wooden blank and plaster of paris.not too hard if you try.Alistair


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I've discarded many tools because the plastic on the guards breaks. Check the thickness of the plastic before you buy. Some "quality" tools will not hold up to daily use, especially if getting move all the time. Which will happen if you do construction for a living.


----------



## UnstoppableDrew (Dec 1, 2008)

I would have at least saved the motor. I used a free 1725rpm motor from a dryer to drive a honing wheel for my skew chisels.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why didn't you seek advice from us before throwing it away ? If someone sees it in the dump they will probably snag it for themselves anyway . How many other tools did you purchase without the guards on them ?


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep, disposable tools suck. Unfortunately more and more of the mfgs are dropping the service and parts stores so this portion of the market will only grow.

I am a fan of salvaging what I can out of broke down tools. I currently have an old bandsaw that will eventually donate it's motor to a new thickness sander. Reuse and recycle.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I appreciate the responses and apologize for the delay in responding. I've been in the U.P. for a month and "out of touch".

The motor on this compound miter saw is of course a "universal type" electric motor and as such has practically no usefulness for other applications. Saving parts or looking for an identiclal saw with which to salvage a guard is a great project for someone who likes to refirb and rebuild tools - but that doesn't include me. I would even hesitate to give it to someone who "tinkers" with tools for fear that the saw might end up being used without the guard. The way our trash pick-up and landfill operates I can be certain that it is now buried deep and out of sight. I guess that the lack of interest in service expressed by the B&D, Delta, and Porter Cable service rep really turned me off, and I was ready to get rid of this hazardous saw.

In this purchase package, there was also a Shopsmith model 500 and a Shopsmith bandsaw - with all the guards missing. Fortunately Shopsmith supports their products and I was able to replace these safety items.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

It seems strange to me that even as much as I like to talk bad about Craftstman tools I can still go on line and pull up the parts list for the Radial Arm saw that My Dad bought in 1975 and passed down to me and even still buy most parts for it.

Go figure


----------

